# Comisión Federal de Electricidad



## Artemia

Hola, ¿Me podrían por favor decir cómo se dice en Inglés: Comisión Federal de Electricidad?  yo he oído decir Power Company, pero no estoy segua. Gracias,
Artemia


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Artemia said:


> Hola, ¿Me podrían por favor decir cómo se dice en Inglés: Comisión Federal de Electricidad? yo he oído decir Power Company, pero no estoy segua. Gracias,
> Artemia


 

No existe tal comisión en los EEUU pero para MX sería así 

*national electrical commission*


----------



## Mr. Bear

Artemia said:


> Hola, ¿Me podrían por favor decir cómo se dice en Inglés: Comisión Federal de Electricidad?  yo he oído decir Power Company, pero no estoy segua. Gracias,
> Artemia



Hola, Artemia.  ¿A qué te refieres, exactamente?  La CFE de México se traduce literalmente como "Federal Electricity Commission" pero ¿es eso que buscas?  Como comenta Vell, no existe tal entidad en EEUU. ¿Quieres saber los términos generales que se refieren a las empresas eléctricas?


----------



## Artemia

Gracias por sus comentarios,  investigué que ese es el nombre de la compañía y se debe dejar así, pero para que lo entienda un estadounidense se dice The Power Co.


----------



## Mr. Bear

Artemia said:


> Gracias por sus comentarios,  investigué que ese es el nombre de la compañía y se debe dejar así, pero para que lo entienda un estadounidense se dice The Power Co.



Sí, "power company" es una alternativa, pero es más común decir "light company" o "electric company."


----------



## zumac

Power Company, Light Company, Electric Company are terms people use to refer to their local power company.

A US federal equivalent to the "Comisión Federal de Electricidad" is:
the *Federal Energy Regulatory Commission*.

Saludos.


----------



## Mr. Bear

zumac said:


> Power Company, Light Company, Electric Company are terms people use to refer to their local power company.
> 
> A US federal equivalent to the "Comisión Federal de Electricidad" is:
> the *Federal Energy Regulatory Commission*.
> 
> Saludos.



Quite correct with regard to local power companies.  The FERC, however, is not equivalent to the CFE in that it does not generate, transmit or distribute electricity.  Rather, it is a regulatory agency that governs certain aspects of the utility business.  It issues permits and licenses, and it requires adherence to various standards and regulations.  This includes, but is not limited to, the manner in which utilities must categorize and report their assets.

The CFE, on the other hand, does generate, transmit and distribute electricity.  It is a government agency, itself.  I don't know whether they are accountable to any higher level of authority or not.  They seem largely to do what they want, with little or no interference from other agencies, but I might well be mistaken, since I have little personal experience with them.

Saludos


----------



## cabazorro

I agree with Mr. bear, CFE is not a regulatory agency.


----------



## zumac

mr.bear said:


> Quite correct with regard to local power companies. The FERC, however, is not equivalent to the CFE in that it does not generate, transmit or distribute electricity. Rather, it is a regulatory agency that governs certain aspects of the utility business. It issues permits and licenses, and it requires adherence to various standards and regulations. This includes, but is not limited to, the manner in which utilities must categorize and report their assets.
> 
> The CFE, on the other hand, does generate, transmit and distribute electricity. It is a government agency, itself. I don't know whether they are accountable to any higher level of authority or not. They seem largely to do what they want, with little or no interference from other agencies, but I might well be mistaken, since I have little personal experience with them.
> 
> Saludos


Thanks Mr. Bear. Interesting.
That's what I get for assuming.
I should have known better because Mexican departments and commissions may seem to be the same as their US counterparts, put there are always key differences. I attribute thiis to the fact that Mexico uses the Civil Code and the US uses Common Law.

Saludos.


----------



## starrylady07

So, would it be left as "Comisión Federal de Electricidad" 
or put "electric company" in parenthesis??? 

Thank you


----------



## Mr. Bear

Lady, which language would you be writing in, and in what context?




starrylady07 said:


> So, would it be left as "Comisión Federal de Electricidad"
> or put "electric company" in parenthesis???
> 
> Thank you


----------



## starrylady07

Hi 

I'm translating into English and it's an order & they're being billed


----------



## Mr. Bear

OK, that may make a difference.  Please, give more context.  Who is sending the bill and for what?  Who is paying the bill?



starrylady07 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm translating into English and it's an order & they're being billed


----------



## starrylady07

Ok..
Hmm it's just an order form and it reads: 

Supplier: 
Bailey Network Management 

Bill: 
Comisión Federal de Electricidad

and the delivery information appears, as well as sales prices, etc. 

The bill is for SCADA systems and projectors and other things, but I'm not finished with it yet


----------



## Mr. Bear

So, Bailey is billing for items that it sold to CFE?  If that is the case, then the buyer must be specifically named, in this case, Comisión Federal de Electricidad.

"Light company," "electric company" and "power company" are a little more generic.  Any of these, in the right context, can refer to the local electric company, but without naming it.  A vendor who sells something to the light company would have to specifically name it as the customer.

Does that help?



starrylady07 said:


> Ok..
> Hmm it's just an order form and it reads:
> 
> Supplier:
> Bailey Network Management
> 
> Bill:
> Comisión Federal de Electricidad
> 
> and the delivery information appears, as well as sales prices, etc.
> 
> The bill is for SCADA systems and projectors and other things, but I'm not finished with it yet


----------



## starrylady07

It does!! 
Thank you so much, specially for your quickness


----------

